

How dinosaurs got Wufoo’s investors a 29,561% return [video] - evanhamilton
http://community.uservoice.com/blog/kevin-hale-wufoo-userconf-2012-video/

======
ph0rque
So, if the JOBS act was around when Wufoo was taking investments, and I would
have invested $1000, I'd have gotten back $295,610? Certainly something to
think about...

------
evanhamilton
FYI dinosaurs are at 05:08

------
bcx
When's my talk going up :-P

~~~
evanhamilton
I think it's scheduled for next week. :)

